# Zinsa - The squidgey nine



## Nic

As i'm probably going to be picture spamming these babies i thought i'd make a new topic here to show their progress and hopefully them growing up into lovely respectable ratlets!

If you hadn't seen about Zinsa - Heres the link to what happened..
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?225433-Zinsa-New-rehome-rat-I-ve-seen-this-look-before.

She had 9 live babies, all *touch wood* doing well so far, mum is very laid back and generally such a sweet heart.

Anyway, some squidge photos! - I 'think' there are 4 boys and 5 girls... but i'm no expert, and it's quite early days. (Ps, Moonkissed - i spotted that you may have the same mix! getting spooky now! lol) 

Click to make them bigger! 
Squidge pile up 



















Suspected boys













Suspected Girls














Hope you like the pix!


----------



## Hedgian

Aww they're adorable can't wait to see them grown.


----------



## kksrats

Oh my goodness! All those little black/black berk jelly beans!


----------



## moonkissed

Zinsa is just copying us now lol  

They are so adorable! The little whiskers are heart melting. I love the blackness of them. Mine still look all pink because they will be white lol.


----------



## kksrats

Khaleesi is Siamese, correct?


----------



## moonkissed

Himalayan


----------



## lovemyfurries

So squishy.... They are soooo cute.


----------



## kksrats

moonkissed said:


> Himalayan


Ah. Any idea what dad might be?


----------



## Nic

moonkissed said:


> Zinsa is just copying us now lol
> 
> They are so adorable! The little whiskers are heart melting. I love the blackness of them. Mine still look all pink because they will be white lol.


Aww bless them, I remember when I took in my last pregnant girls, they were all very light, It's strange seeing the dark colour on them this early! - like little sausages lol!


----------



## Nic

Day 3! 

Here's some updated photos from the lovely 9 bubs that Zinsa popped out! 

Click for bigger

A mixture of bubs!



















The Boys! 













The Girls!


























All, and Mum seem to be doing brilliantly... Zinsa loves her play time out on the bed, she gallops around and hides food under my pillow, which i find at 3am when i shift position.. (Thanks Zinsa) ... hope to post more tomorrow


----------



## Nic

Also, i was going to ask... with this photo,






... The two in the middle seem to have different colour pigmentation coming through, Is it due to them possibly being different colours altogether like an agouti or something? Or is it just it comes through at slightly different rates... ?


----------



## Rat-1-

How adorable! Their little whiskers are so cute!


----------



## lovemyfurries

They're precious! Sorry can't answer your question.


----------



## kksrats

Nic said:


> Also, i was going to ask... with this photo,
> View attachment 178097
> ... The two in the middle seem to have different colour pigmentation coming through, Is it due to them possibly being different colours altogether like an agouti or something? Or is it just it comes through at slightly different rates... ?


It could be that they're a different color, though technically agouti would be more prevalent than black if that was the case, but I've also never had agouti pups so I've never witnessed what the skin pigment coming in would look like. It may just be that some are developing their pigment slower than others? I got really excited with my last litter because some of them looked like they would be blue, but it just turned out that their black pigment just looked a little different (they were hairless and rex pups).


----------



## Nic

Day 4!

Boys!







Girls!

















































> It could be that they're a different color, though technically agouti would be more prevalent than black if that was the case, but I've also never had agouti pups so I've never witnessed what the skin pigment coming in would look like. It may just be that some are developing their pigment slower than others? I got really excited with my last litter because some of them looked like they would be blue, but it just turned out that their black pigment just looked a little different (they were hairless and rex pups).


 The more time that goes on the more there is becoming quite a difference in the colours of them,... i suppose time will tell!


----------



## Jessiferatu

Little tiny whiskers and feet are killing me, so much cute!


----------



## kksrats

Omg...that picture with the three little jelly bean butts! And you're right, it does look a little more pronounced than it did. Won't be too long before you'll be able to tell for sure!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Eeeeeee, they too cute


----------



## Nic

Day 5!

Boys! - 
















Girls! - 
















All Together! - 

















And one cute close-up D'aww *bursts*


----------



## Hedgian

They're gonna be such dark ratties ;o;


----------



## moonkissed

They are adorable! You take great pics too


----------



## lovemyfurries

Squeeeeeee, look at those tummies, and the fuzz around their mouths and the podgy little paws. They are too cute. Keep up the pics they're awesome. Feels like you can reach out and touch one. It's a lot of work but you're going to miss them when they're gone. Wait till they all start running around, they like warp speed. I had 7 to deal with, years ago and I still miss them!


----------



## Nic

Day 6!
Difference between the two, The girl on the right is the only that is that dark... I think the rest are agouti








Boys









Girls
















All together!

























And .. Eeeee!


----------



## Nic

lovemyfurries said:


> Squeeeeeee, look at those tummies, and the fuzz around their mouths and the podgy little paws. They are too cute. Keep up the pics they're awesome. Feels like you can reach out and touch one. It's a lot of work but you're going to miss them when they're gone. Wait till they all start running around, they like warp speed. I had 7 to deal with, years ago and I still miss them!


 I think with the way it's going, only two of the 9 are going off to different homes, (and even then they're only going as far as my Fiance's lol! )



moonkissed said:


> They are adorable! You take great pics too


Aw, thank you! - They'll have to get used to the camera with me around! lol


----------



## lovemyfurries

AWWWWWWW, I forgot you said you're keeping them. That last pic just undid me..... No words to express how adorable that is.


----------



## lovemyfurries

Their little faces with that coloring look like little seals. Too cute


----------



## Nic

Day 7! 








Girls!








Boys!
























She was all asleep! (And the last to be put back in the tank)








But she woke up wondering where everyone went! 








One of the littleuns ever so gracefully stomping on a girls head! 








Crowdsurfing!


----------



## Nic

lovemyfurries said:


> Their little faces with that coloring look like little seals. Too cute


You're right! - Haha they really do


----------



## kksrats

Yup, definitely agouti! And that girl is the darkest black I've ever see holy cow!! I've had a lot of black pups but that's something I've never seen. Maybe it's just in comparison to the rest....regardless, can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Hedgian

aww theyre all so adorable. I love the crowdsurfing picture


----------



## lovemyfurries

Mumeeeee...


----------



## Nic

My internet played up for a few days so i couldn't get online! *boo!* but i still continued to take pix.. so i'll try and catch up for the last two days! -

Day 9!








Baby tongue!
























Boys!








Girls!
















eeee!









And a phone grab of mum tending to her babies, - Shes so laid back, friendly and just lovely.. if her babies are anything like her I'm going to be such a lucky rat owner. -


----------



## moonkissed

Adorable  How old are they now? Does momma let you touch the babies with her near them? Khaleesi won't let me near them with her in the cage lol. I really love that super dark black one, they stand out just so much. Is it a girl or a boy? Have you thought of names yet?


----------



## Nic

moonkissed said:


> Adorable  How old are they now? Does momma let you touch the babies with her near them? Khaleesi won't let me near them with her in the cage lol. I really love that super dark black one, they stand out just so much. Is it a girl or a boy? Have you thought of names yet?


They're on day 10 now, how old are your little ones? - She does yeah, i try not to get them out or move them too much with her seeing but she hasn't bitten me when i've had a hand in there (yet) lol. - The black one is a girl, I've been convinced in naming them all after Breaking bad characters so she's Skyler .. She looks exactly like her mum!


----------



## Nic

And oops! - My error, the above pix were day 8 (not 9) ... These are Day 9!

































I can't bear it when they attempt to wash.. It's a cute overload!


----------



## lovemyfurries

They are so adorable, I wouldn't be able to concentrate on anything else if they were with me. It's so awesome that the mommy is such a docile rattie. Considering she was dumped in a box. It this one hey? I could be confused .


----------



## gotchea

Ahhhhh I want one!! I love dark rats.


----------



## moonkissed

Mine are two weeks old today. You are lucky that momma is sweet. Khaleesi has bit me once lol I have to take her out of the cage before I mess with the babies lol She is a nervous mom. I think partly because she is so young. 

Love the name Skyler. You seriously take the best pics! I love that yawning one.


----------



## Nic

Day 10! 








































and one of the super lovely mumma Zinsa!


----------



## sarah424

Awww! They're starting to look like actual rats now instead of pink wiggly things lol they are adorable!


----------



## Jessiferatu

Oh they are so beautiful. Momma rat is very pretty too! <3


----------



## lovemyfurries

Love them, love the pics, they are excellent!


----------



## MyrtlesMom

Such beautiful babies!


----------



## Nic

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments 

Day 11!


Thinking about walking!








































Girls!








The Lads!


----------



## Hedgian

I love the dark little girl <33


----------



## gotchea

They look like baby pitbulls or boxers. Haha


----------



## Nic

They All have names now too! - As i said in a previous post, i've been talked into "breaking bad" names... So here we go.

Girl 1 - Black girl - Skyler
Girl 2 - Marie 
Girl 3 - Crystal
Girl 4 - Vamanos
Girl 5 - Holly

Boy 1 - Hermanos
Boy 2 - Gustavo
Boy 3 - Hank 
Boy 4 - Heisenberg

God help them! lol!


----------



## lovemyfurries




----------



## moonkissed

Adorable as always  They are getting so big! 

I have never seen breaking bad but i love the names. You have a whole gang for sure now lol


----------



## Nic

Day 12!


----------



## Nic

Day 13! - Starting to open their eyes now! ...The boys however are not attempting it yet!(Lazy boys)
- They're also venturing out and getting into little play fights! - There's always one 
I love how suspicious their little half open eyes are.. like they are looking at you with a slight look of distaste lol! ;D


----------



## sarah424

Precious  I love their names, big breaking bad fans over here at our house lol!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh my goodness I love these progress photos so much. When they start trying to clean themselves and those paws and feet and tails everywhere! And yes those half open eyes do look like they're looking at you with distaste 

My little Brian is a biter I've realized, the little nunu tries to take everything back to his cage with him including whatever I may be wearing at the time so he sometimes grabs skin too! He's a squeaker too, every time he and Stewie have a tumble he squeaks like anything but then goes back for for.

I can't wait for the sqidgey nine start all their antics I know they have names now but the only one I remember is Skyler and anyway I like referring to them as the squidgey nine.


----------



## moonkissed

ooo yours opened their eyes quite earlier then mine. aww they are so precious.


----------



## Rat-Princess

I seriously loved watching them grow up!
Adorable 
Keep updating us please!


----------



## MyrtlesMom

They're like little German Shepherd ratties. So cute. If you weren't in the UK, I'd totally take some of them off your hands.


----------



## Jess <3

They're all so adorable and the pictures are brilliant, I imagine they'll be a handful once they all start moving about!


----------



## Nic

sarah424 said:


> Precious  I love their names, big breaking bad fans over here at our house lol!


*highfive* - I found it a little difficult with the larger amount of girls, there isn't that many to choose from in Breaking bad! lol


----------



## Nic

Day 14 - Two weeks yay! 

They now all have their eyes open, ... They seem to becoming naughtier as each day passes... One even tried chewing on the top of anothers head! - They do a lot of sucking and grabbing of tails,ears etc.. I wonder if it's practice in picking things up? - We have a smaller baby, Hank.. He's around 2g smaller than the others, but he's been nicknamed Hank the wanderer as all he does is run around on the bed while i try and get photos! - They're getting far more difficult to photograph as a group, although it does help that they're like cheap fireworks, all explosive and energetic... and then before you know it they're burnt out and zzz-ing it! lol!

Cheeky Hank(Hankie) (Hankerchief) (Hank the wanderer) - the nicknames are starting already! 
























Skyler on a mission!








Skyler captured!








The boys!
























The Girls!








Gustavo Fring!








Hermanos!









They all have tiny with their markings... it is rather difficult though! lol!


----------



## sarah424

Nic said:


> *highfive* - I found it a little difficult with the larger amount of girls, there isn't that many to choose from in Breaking bad! lol


I would have named one Lydia  and one of the boys Gale! But your names are awesome! I love Skyler and Hank, and Gus and Hermanos... Ok I love all of them you can leave them with me


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh my word they are just divine. Little Hankie and Skyler on a mission, looks like she's stalking something. Hermanos in that last pic ..... I want him. That is such a beautiful photo! Sigh.... I want babies. I know I sound like a stuck record already!


----------



## Nic

Slight cute overload here! - Day 17 - more photos to follow, but this one really really made me "AWWWH" out loud! 









Skyler and mommy <3

It's funny, i had them all out on the bed today, and they were eating salad leaves (Zinsa loves salad, literally the darker and more bitter the leaf, she loves)..and she just sat there, devouring pieces of the salad, while all the babies jumped on her, nursed, stole bits of her food ... she just doesn't react to anything! - I've never in my 8 years of owning rats had such a laid back ratty! - Shes incredible..


----------



## Hedgian

Aww the face Skyler is making is just precious


----------



## lovemyfurries

AWWWWWW, Seriously cute overload , that's gorgeous! I'm so happy she's such an awesome girl and mommy. And little Skyler is too cute. I'm so jealous right now, but very happy for you


----------



## sarah424

That is just way too cute, that's a frame worthy pic! Love Skyler


----------



## mimsy

Soo soo cute


----------



## Jessiferatu

Omg. That picture is just too much.


----------



## Nic

They're 3 weeks old today! - All 9 have turned into ninja warriors. Playfighting and scaling the cage. We have 4 standard ear rats with 5 dumbo

To celebrate their 3 week birthday, - they had a salad party!

Top eared girl








Dumbo girl


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh my God they adorable. Look at those ears... Dumbo baby is too cute!! Gorgeous pics as usual


----------



## sarah424

Ahhh! EARS! I just want to rub those cute little ears!!


----------



## mimsy

Those ears are soo cute lol. Their Mom is stunning. The expressions on her face just make me giggle every time I see her.


----------



## LittleBird

They are ALL so precious!! I'm jealous that you get to spend time with those adorable babies! ❤


----------



## Akarah

Oh my word! Way too cute for words!!! I love those dumbo ears. And mommy is too beautiful. They are all precious.


----------

